# What did Santa bring ya?



## CookwareFreak (Dec 25, 2007)

Santa came to Virginia and he left me some really fun toys...even tho I haven't been a good girl when it comes to buying kitchen stuff!! He brought me an All-Clad Coffee Urn...It is beautiful! I mulled some cider and I have it in the urn...with a sterno. It is keeping it nice and toasty. 

I also got a WS gift card from my mom to buy a offset bread knife. I've wanted it for a while and she said WS was out of them when she tried to buy it. So..I guess I will have to hit the mall this week!

Anyone get any new toys?


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 25, 2007)

Well, not very much, but, I got a new coat, White Diamonds perfume and Pirates of the Carribean worlds end. And I really got my new computer for christmas.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 25, 2007)

Santa was good, he brought me several cashmere sweaters,cords,a mandolin, a lovely navy sweater coat, a jogging suit in velour a pretty teal color, WS gift card, WS towels for the kitchen and also a candle,lotion, soap, a new beautiful humming bird feeder, fiber optic angel,a dinner out gift card to cheesecake factory, a picture of Ethan and Livi with Santa, and the cutest pic of all 4 kids dressed like long ago entitled Ma's Gang..Will get one of the girls to put it up later want to share it with you..Cade had it done and wrapped it himself..What a treat...But, the greatest gift for me this year, is how hard my family, you here at Dc who have known me a long time and those of you who just met me fought to keep me here with all of you, when I was so sick..For that I'll be ever grateful, that was the best gift of all..The love and caring of family and friends..Thank you, bless you and Merry Christmas.
kades


----------



## Buck (Dec 25, 2007)

Life is GOOD!

Santa brought me some Kona coffee, a big chunk of Parmigiano Reggiano
and a bottle of Johnnie Walker Black!!!!!!  Wheeeee!

Katie has really taken leave of  her senses.  We have a waffle maker.  We have a Belgian waffle maker.  We even have a Mickey Mouse waffle maker.  This year for Christmas she bought a waffle maker that makes barnyard animal shaped waffles!  Anybody want maple syrup on their piggie or cow?

Sheesh!

Merry Christmas everybody!!!!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 25, 2007)

kadesma said:


> Santa was good, he brought me several cashmere sweaters,cords,a mandolin, a lovely navy sweater coat, a jogging suit in velour a pretty teal color, WS gift card, WS towels for the kitchen and also a candle,lotion, soap, a new beautiful humming bird feeder, fiber optic angel,a dinner out gift card to cheesecake factory, a picture of Ethan and Livi with Santa, and the cutest pic of all 4 kids dressed like long ago entitled Ma's Gang..Will get one of the girls to put it up later want to share it with you..Cade had it done and wrapped it himself..What a treat...But, the greatest gift for me this year, is how hard my family, you here at Dc who have known me a long time and those of you who just met me fought to keep me here with all of you, when I was so sick..For that I'll be ever grateful, that was the best gift of all..The love and caring of family and friends..Thank you, bless you and Merry Christmas.
> kades


 
#1, I'm so very happy that you are still with us!! I don't know what I would do without my friend
#2, can you play the Mandolin? Our next door neighbor played like a crazy man. I loved that things. I really miss him.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 25, 2007)

texasgirl said:


> #1, I'm so very happy that you are still with us!! I don't know what I would do without my friend
> #2, can you play the Mandolin? Our next door neighbor played like a crazy man. I loved that things. I really miss him.


Thanks sweetie, Life is wonderful..Now about the only thing I will be playing on this madolin is shoestring fries for Cade...my sis got me this one to use in the kitchen, and I can hardly wait to try it out...
kades


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 25, 2007)

kadesma said:


> Thanks sweetie, Life is wonderful..Now about the only thing I will be playing on this madolin is shoestring fries for Cade...my sis got me this one to use in the kitchen, and I can hardly wait to try it out...
> kades


oops


----------



## Constance (Dec 25, 2007)

Don't feel bad, Texas. I was all set to tell this heart-warming story about having Grandpa's mandolin hanging in my dining room. 

Kadesma, you have no idea how much we all love you, and what a Christmas gift it is for us that you are still here. 

Buck, Kim says ya did good. 

From Kim, I got a new chair for my boudior, a little machine that makes assorted soothing sounds to sleep by (I love the ocean!), and $$$. 
My daughter bought me DVD's of my favorite Humphrey Bogart movies (Casablanca, The Maltese Falcon, The Big Sleep, and African Queen) so I can throw away the old worn-out VCR tapes. Step-daughter bought me some more silicone cooking items to add to the collection I have never used.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Dec 25, 2007)

I didn't get any kitchen gadgets but I got a lot of nice gift cert's. I want to buy an under the cabinet radio and I have been thinking about a Kitchen-Aid mixer. The best present of all was a 20x25" portrait of our 5 children. It was a complete surprise.


----------



## Angie (Dec 25, 2007)

I got new tires for my car, pink hoodie, 2 Q glass measuring cup, 3 whisks, rubber spatula, peeler, Rada knife, long sleeve t shirt, purse, ear rings, Gladware, apples, and a CD.


----------



## middie (Dec 25, 2007)

I got a beautiful Journey Past Present and Future Emerald necklace.


----------



## CherryRed (Dec 25, 2007)

I got some cute sweaters, a Tiffany bracelet, a seat in an upcoming candymaking class, a few books (including one with 500 cookie recipes!), a camera, and this:









I hope everyone had a good holiday!


----------



## babetoo (Dec 25, 2007)

*best gift*

i got a brand new great granddaughter for christmas. she was born on christmas eve. 

only seen her on camera.

betcha u can't beat that gift. lol

babe


----------



## CherryRed (Dec 25, 2007)

Awww! You win, that's awesome. Congrats


----------



## kadesma (Dec 25, 2007)

babetoo said:


> i got a brand new great granddaughter for christmas. she was born on christmas eve.
> 
> only seen her on camera.
> 
> ...


Nothing in the world can match that grandma I'm so happy for all of you..You all had a few tense moments there, but, now, you can relax, and just wait til you get to hold that sweet baby..All else is very small in comparison...Merry Christmas to you all and to that sweet baby.
kadesma


----------



## Katie H (Dec 25, 2007)

Angie said:


> I got  2 Q glass measuring cup,  Rada knife.



Ah, Angie!  Buck and I have 3 of those measuring cups.  We lovingly call them the "holy"  measuring cup because we use them for EVERYTHING.  Also, we have two Rada knives and  LOVE them.  They are the two knives we reach for automatically.  Enjoy!

Santa/Buck/my family was very good to me.  I received slippers (really, really needed some new ones), lots of wonderful books, Jean Nate bath splash, Emeraude bath powder,  stainless steel spaetzel maker, an Uncle Sam nut cracker, my annual "holiday" Barbie, and lots of other wonderful things.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 25, 2007)

Paul got me the ZUNE and is busily down loading songs on to it... 
I can't wait to play!!

I also got some cook books, some gift cards, some fiction books, some candles, some clothes, a few snowmen and the list goes on.  I was quite spoiled. ( I'm not complaining!!)


----------



## MINX (Dec 26, 2007)

I got a new electric blue peogeot 207 car from my parents and they took my boyfriend and I to see Le Cirque Du Soleil (the entrances where 270 € each!), 250€ from my grandparents, a really modern dangly Fossil bracelet and a PSP special edicion light with the simpsons game from my boyfriend, my brother and his girlfriend got my really fun and bright Victoria's Secret pyjamas with matching slippers, one of my aunts bought me a Fossil watch and my other aunt got me pale pink fluffy -forever friends pyjamas with a matching dressing gown and bed socks. I've still not gotten or recieved pressies from my best friends (as there all on vacation!), and I expect I'll get a few bits and bobs on the 3 Kings Day (the 6ths if Januay, but not from my parents!). So I did REALLY well this year! I'm really pleased.


----------



## Angie (Dec 26, 2007)

Katie E said:


> Ah, Angie! Buck and I have 3 of those measuring cups. We lovingly call them the "holy" measuring cup because we use them for EVERYTHING. Also, we have two Rada knives and LOVE them. They are the two knives we reach for automatically. Enjoy!
> 
> Santa/Buck/my family was very good to me. I received slippers (really, really needed some new ones), lots of wonderful books, Jean Nate bath splash, Emeraude bath powder, stainless steel spaetzel maker, an Uncle Sam nut cracker, my annual "holiday" Barbie, and lots of other wonderful things.


 
Rada Knives are made in my home town.  The late owner's wife was my 3rd grade teacher!


----------



## letscook (Dec 26, 2007)

I got a head cold -stuffed nose and sore throat

started out great feeling fine- woke up with it
every xmas eve my side gets together at my parents-- lots of food and lots of kids and family-- lots of fun.
xmas spent blowing nose 
But still good year.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 26, 2007)

Santa DH was very very good to me this year  He gave me a 13-piece set of Calphalon cookware, which came with a BONUS 10-QUART DUTCH OVEN - criminy, we're only two people! (I think we're going to try to sell it on craigslist and use the money toward the Le Creuset Dutch oven I really want.) He also gave me an iPod Touch; a Celtic knot pendant; "The Best International Recipe: A Home Cook's Guide to the Best Recipes in the World," from the American Test Kitchen; the sequel to the book "Wicked"; a set of Le Creuset berry-shaped stoneware dishes; and a set of 4-oz. (or so) Le Creuset ramekins. 

I also received a paella pan complete with saffron, short-grain rice, and Spanish olive oil; a fundraiser cookbook from a senior center where my dad lives; a bottle of roasted garlic olive oil; and a Le Creuset baking dish. After being in the hospital five times in the past year, I guess people felt I needed some cheering up  So I'm a very happy cook this year 

Merry Christmas, everyone


----------



## GrillingFool (Dec 26, 2007)

It was definitely a kitchen Christmas for me!
Misto oil sprayers, spatulas, Thai Cook book, set of Henkel paring knives, 
some bowls, chopsticks, tongs x 3, flavored oils, some spices, good munchie
foods, some microbrews.....

Thank you Santa!


----------



## Fincher (Dec 26, 2007)

I got a nice Black Henley shirt which I promptly ruined with bleach when I was sanatizing my kitchen sponge


----------



## nutfry (Dec 26, 2007)

CherryRed, I love the shirt! 

I got a 12" skillet with a lid, a George Foreman grill, a stand mixer, a jewelry box (my boyfriend admitted last night that he was thinking about putting a ring in there and proposing that way, but he didn't), a video game, and plenty of candy from my boyfriend.  Our families mainly gave us cash, so we're planning on buying a Wii with it if we can find one.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Katie E said:


> Ah, Angie!  Buck and I have 3 of those measuring cups.  We lovingly call them the "holy"  measuring cup because we use them for EVERYTHING.  Also, we have two Rada knives and  LOVE them.  They are the two knives we reach for automatically.  Enjoy!


What is it about those measuring cups, Katie? Maybe it's the cool handle but whatever it is, I have quite a few, including the 4qt I recently got. I actually have so many because my sons like to use them as cereal bowls!

I've never heard of Rada knives but I'll be looking for them now.

Santa was very good to me also. I got a new office chair, 4 cookbooks, RAM for my computer, a cute little portable USB drive, and a new digital camera.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Fincher said:


> I got a nice Black Henley shirt which I promptly ruined with bleach when I was sanatizing my kitchen sponge


Oh man, this is so not funny when this happens. Here's a hint - black Sharpie marker. It may not match perfectly but it will definitely be better than the bleach spots.. I hope this isn't all Santa left you.


----------



## *amy* (Dec 26, 2007)

No kitchen gadgets. Have everything I need. Flat screen TV, wireless laptop & extra battery, cordless phone/answering machine, suede coats (tan & steel grey), and suede jackets...



 
(The color is more like Lapis Blue)​ 



​ 
(To match my boots)​ 


 
(Cause girls just wanna have fun, lol)​ 
The people that I am closest to, I much prefer spending time with - getting together for lunch etc. No gifts are necessary.​


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 26, 2007)

Aluminum sheet pans, ladle set, strainer, pizza pans, All Clad 2qt saucier w/lid, Calphalon 8qt DO....ummmm...olive oil........and a Lodge grill pan.

The smallwares were from BigTray.com. Don't let the prices fool you, they are great quality as long as you can sacrifice looks.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 26, 2007)

DH and I didn't do gifts this year we neither want nor need anything.But he has commited to me a new couch a while ago I just cant decide what I want yet.I made lots of treats and bought german xmas chocolates put them in pretty tins with ribbon and a xmas ornament on the top.We distributed them to various friends on the ranch.That was fun for me as no one was expecting anything from us because usually Im in Texas working xmas.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:


> DH and I didn't do gifts this year we neither want no need anything.But he has commited to me a new couch a while ago I just cant decide what I want yet.I made lots of treats and bought german xmas chocolates put them in pretty tins with ribbon and a xmas ornament on the top.We distributed them to various friends on the ranch.That was fun for me as no one was expecting anything from us because usually Im in Texas working xmas.


A new couch sounds like a great gift! I love my slip-covered couches and my leather one. Great for pets (and perpetually dirty little boys).


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 26, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> A new couch sounds like a great gift! I love my slip-covered couches and my leather one. Great for pets (and perpetually dirty little boys).


Im definately getting leather but need to figure out how to not let cats use it as a scratching post.It seems cats love new leather furniture


----------



## Hawkeye16 (Dec 26, 2007)

I got a Cuisinart Chefs Classic SS 10-pc set, some misc kitchen utensils, 3 Food network mixing bowls, random pyrex stuff, a car cover and some other small stuff.  I am trying to build a useable kitchen so it helped a lot


----------



## DrThunder88 (Dec 28, 2007)

I got one of those "as seen on TV" Magic Bullet blenders.  I think I'd rather have gotten an immersion blender, but far be it from me to look a gift appliance in the mouth.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 28, 2007)

I got an air compressor, fondue pot, a collapsible snow shovel for my truck, cedar candle, sweatshirt, cereal bowls (my old one's had chips in them), and hand lotion.  I got two fondue pots, so I am going to return one and get a mandolin.  I also asked for a stockpot and got a set of 4 of them.  I am going to return the set and try to find a single large stockpot.  

But the main thing is I got to spend a nice day with my family.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

DrThunder88 said:


> I got one of those "as seen on TV" Magic Bullet blenders.  I think I'd rather have gotten an immersion blender, but far be it from me to look a gift appliance in the mouth.


I heard those things are actually pretty good.


----------



## CookNow (Jan 28, 2008)

I received a new cookbook, "Chez Jacques," which is a sort of combined autobiography/cookbook by Jacques Pepin. Lots of interesting discussion in it regarding "taste memory," versus simply following a recipe verbatum. Also received a new automatic watch, that winds itself... see attached.


----------

